# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Anybody Using the Pegasus Touch?

## TesseractDzyn

Has anybody used the Pegasus Touch? I've had one on order for several months, and I'm expecting it to show up any day now. I'm interested in hearing others' experiences with this printer.

-Crawford

----------


## TesseractDzyn

Getting a new printer up and running is always a tricky proposition. I've gotten some preliminary prints out of the Pegasus Touch now, and have put together a post on my adventures so far:
http://www.tesseract-design.com/pega...d-printer.html

-Crawford

----------


## richardphat

Like in the previous thread, they still had trouble with the international shipping. They waited in end of september to start their move.

----------


## doobie

Working on creating open source software to control the Pegasus.  It hasn't gotten far, but I have root access to my printer.  I found some source code on the printer I may try to reuse to drive the galvo and laser.  Probably knows how it works in few days, them it will be a matter of figuring out the Z.

----------


## richardphat

> Working on creating open source software to control the Pegasus.  It hasn't gotten far, but I have root access to my printer.  I found some source code on the printer I may try to reuse to drive the galvo and laser.  Probably knows how it works in few days, them it will be a matter of figuring out the Z.


Hi, just curious but they claim their OS based system on linux, so I expect it's not used friendly from a windows user perspective? 
Also, if your project come to fruition, do you think it would be possible to roll back to the default firmware from FS Laser?

----------


## doobie

It is Linux, and it can be 'accessed' from any system.

If you follow what I have done so far, you would be able to undo it, or would at least until FSL tries to roll out an update that hoses your machine.  The probably won't but they *could* detect I've been in the system and lock me (or anyone else) out of their software.

What I am intending to do and I'm thinking it will take 1-2 months before I'm done is that I will start with a fresh microcontroller ($50-60), and use the existing addon/cape board.  If you ever want to go back to the FSL one you swap the microcontroller again and you are back to the FSL software.  My code will use standard gcode as input that you can generate/upload with any tool you desire.  Right now it is in theory, hopefully be this weekend I'll have some practice  :Smile:

----------

